# Wooden Shackles Part 6



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry ,forgot how many pictures I had for part 5.
Here is the last ones of the final product.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is so cool Herb !


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Sure is good work.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastic.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

What a collection of nice work. You could use that technique to make me a cane when my knees get worse.


----------

